# С Наступающим новым 2011 годом!



## Sfera

*Спешу поздравить VirusNET с новогодними и рождественскими праздниками.
Счастья Вам и добра в Новом году!*






эх, не влезло в открытку, а я прозевала)
*
С наступающим Всех,кто причастен к проекту,
Счастливых улыбок и чистого netа!!!
Счастливого Нового года и Рождества!*


----------



## goredey

*Sfera*,:clapping::clapping::clapping:


----------



## Arbitr

так значит дуло побольше :

*Sfera*, спасибо очень приятно и тебя с Новым годом!!))


----------



## Tiare

Поздравляю всех форумчан с наступающим Новым Годом!







Пусть под небом предрассветным
На минуту Вам взгрустнется:
Год уходит незаметно
И обратно не вернется.
Меж годами нет границы
Потому, что в каждом годе
Счастье старое хранится,
Счастье новое приходит.
Я желаю Вам добра,
Доли схожей с полной чашей,
Чтобы все было в жизни Вашей
Завтра лучше, чем вчера!


----------



## alena

Поздравляю с наступающим Новым годом!








На елке шарик светится,
А шар земной все вертится...
Пусть каждый в этот Новый год
Со счастьем встретится.
Пусть сбудется все доброе,
Что звездами пророчится,
Желанья все исполнятся
И будет все, как хочется! 
С наступающим Новым годом!


----------



## Сашка

Сочинять стихи и рисовать каритинки жаль не умею, поэтому просто всех поздравляю!!!


----------



## Drongo

Маша, спасибо тебе за такое тёплое и нужное пожелание для меня и для всех нас, ты чудо. :good2: Спасибо что ты с нами.

Поздравляю Вас\Нас с Новогодними и РОждественскими праздниками, желаю чтобы у каждого из вас было тепло в доме, тепло в душе, чтобы новый год встретили с теми людими, которые Вам дороги. Желаю, чтобы близкие Вам люди были здоровы и всегда рядом, желаю Вам крепкого здоровья и счастья, желаю Вам хорошего настроения, снега, радости и много-много весёлых приятных приключений. Ура.

_*Снега нет. И не радует вовсе прогноз... 
Я не знаю, какое молить божество, 
Чтобы снова святое сбылось Рождество… 
Чтобы чудо свершилось - и грянул мороз... 

Чтобы зябнущий, снегом оправился куст, 
Чтобы пальцам не чувствовать мерзнущих рук, 
И ловить среди шорохов стынущих звук - 
Под ногами опавших кристалликов хруст. 

Чтоб с тобою пустившись в нехоженый путь, 
От себя отстраняя угаснувший год, 
Припорошенный, нам не минуть поворот, 
И, очистившись снегом, за ним отдохнуть. 

Чтоб на эту дорогу достало нам сил, 
Чтобы мы не расстались с тобою вовек, 
Чтобы эту молитву рождественский снег, 
Сбывшись в вальсе искринок, кружась, освятил...*
_

А жена найдётся обязательно.  Самая красивая, самая любимая, самая весёлая, самая родная, самая милая, самая близкая...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntdQfyZG7OI

Спасибо всем Вам... Пусть всё у нас сбудется! :victory:


----------



## zirreX

Поздравляю всех наших форумчан с наступающим новым годом! 
Желаю вам счастья, удачи, крепкого здоровья и хорошего настроения!


----------



## Farger

Я тоже хотел бы поздравить всех форумчан ресурса virusnet с Новым Годом!!! Счастья, здоровья, любви (как у кроликов, но человеческой) и удачи Всем!!!


----------



## Mila

*Вьюга пусть на целый год,
Вам здоровья наметет,
Ветер выдует все хвори
На холодное подворье.
Снег пусть искрами кружится,
Чтоб светлели ваши лица,
А лукавая луна
В ночь любви лишит вас сна.
Пусть одна из ярких звезд
Даст талантам вашим рост,
Вашу мысль поднимет ввысь!
Пусть друзья украсят жизнь!*







*Всех форумчан и гостей с праздником! Здоровья, благосостояния, добра и счастья!*​
*С Новым Годом!​*


----------



## Сашка

Drongo написал(а):


> А жена найдётся обязательно.


Саша, держись, дружище, пусть все трудности и неприятности уйдут со старым годом. Всё это временно.



Drongo написал(а):


> Самая красивая, самая любимая, самая весёлая, самая родная, самая милая, самая близкая...


и самая любящая тебя будет в твоей жизни обязательно! Ещё раз с новым годом!


----------



## Arbitr

Drongo написал(а):


> А жена найдётся обязательно. Самая красивая, самая любимая, самая весёлая, самая родная, самая милая, самая близкая...


Сань найду..гадом буду!!


----------



## WolfCF

Друзья, форумчани, от всей души поздравляю Вас с новым годом!!:dance2:


----------



## Genrync

*С открытым сердцем и любовью
Желаю счастья и здоровья!
Пусть Новый год со счастьем новым
В ваш дом хозяином войдет
И вместе с запахом еловым
Успех и радость принесет!
Желаю вам под Новый год
Веселья звонкого, как лед,
Улыбок светлых, как янтарь,
Здоровья, как мороз в январь,
Поздравляю с праздником
Друзей хороших, добрых песен,
Недолгих зим и теплых весен.
Пусть этот год звездой счастливой
Войдет в семейный ваш уют,
Со старым годом торопливо
Пускай невзгоды все уйдут!*


----------



## thyrex

​*Вот и я - ушастый кролик,
Талисман ваш новогодний.
Сквозь метель бежал я долго
Чтоб поздравить всех сегодня.
Наделен я высшей властью
В мире навести порядок
Чтоб хранить покой и счастье
На весь год останусь рядом.
В каждый дом войду с приветом
К бедняку и олигарху
Наполнять их души светом
Щедрые дарить подарки.
Для детей морозной кистью
Нарисую в окнах сказки
Заколдую ветер быстрый
Чтоб не сыпал снега в глазки.
Нашепчу я мамам, папам
То, о чем дитя мечтает
Пусть веселым, беззаботным
Поскорее вырастает.
Взрослым всем по стопке денег
Мне найти совсем не трудно
Ведь они так сладко пахнут
Чуткий носик - мой союзник.
Каждому запас здоровья
Стратегический оставлю
И салютом новогодним
В мир добро и свет направлю.​*


----------



## icotonev

В новый 2011 году, я желаю всем 12 месяцев здоровья,53 недель удачи,365 дней счастью,8760 успеха,525600 минут любви и 31536000 секунд приятных переживаний..!С Новым годом 2011!arty:


----------



## edde

Друзья, поздравляю с наступающими праздниками и новым годом! Желаю счастья, крепкого здоровья и хорошего настроения в новом году!


----------



## OKshef

Дорогие участники форума *VirusNet*!
Сердечно поздравляю всех с наступающим Новым Годом!
Желаю новых побед, личных свершений, доброго здоровья!
А ресурсу - развития.
Спасибо его организаторам, преподавателям, ученикам за безграничное и бескорыстное желание оказывать помощь нуждающимся.
Пусть новый год принесет только хорошее!


----------



## Сашка

Самое лучшее поздравление с Новым Годом - 2011  Пусть ваш Новый год будет таким!


----------



## zaq

*Поздравляю всех с Новым Годом!
Пусть в вашем доме будет всегда тепло и светло...
Тогда и трудности - они все преодолимы.
Счастья и удачи всем!!!
*




​


----------



## thyrex

*Всех форумчан и гостей еще раз с праздником!*​
*С Новым Годом!​*
Маэстро, музыку...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xviBEvbxgZ0


----------



## maklaut

С новым годом!!!


----------



## Mistik

С НАСТУПИВШИМ!!!!!!


----------



## edde

С новым годом друзья !!!


----------



## goredey

Всех с наступившим!!!


----------



## Arbitr

и мое поздравление
http://de.trinixy.ru/pics2/20071228/hny.swf


----------



## akok

С Новым Годом!!!


----------



## Drongo

Ура! С наступившим 2011 годом товарищи, цели поставлены задачи ясны, за работу товарищи, за работу. :biggrin:


----------



## Mila

*C Новым Годом!*


----------



## Wu-Tang

С Новым Годом!!!


----------



## Alex.M

Всех с наступившим!!


----------

